# A cool trip back in time for me!



## tjbaudio (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello all. My name is Tom B.
I found a link to this sight on another forum. I think it was LAB, my other home away from home. Or a LinusISO.com forum. 

Any way I am curently a Sound and Lighting Suppervisor for a local school district. I have 2.5 auditorums to take care of. (there are aculy 2 spaces in the .5, both unused at this point) One has a cool light system from the 50's!
I also do stage hand work for the IATSE Local.

I got started doing theater in HS and went on to studdy at the university level. I have also been TD of 2 venues and I run a small sound company.

I love to teach and show others the ropes! And this sight reminds me of what I went threw learning our craft.

Tom B


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com.


----------

